# NOTD - January 25th - OPI Katy Perry Last Friday Night Layered over China Glaze Frostbite



## Diava (Jan 25, 2011)

I wasn't overly impressed with OPI Katy Perry's Last Friday Night initially, its a very sheer polish, and near impossible to make opaque, after 4 coats its a bit of a gloopy mess and still lots of VNL, however as a layering polish it is absolutely awesome, I tried it over China Glaze Frostbite here, and I absolutely love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> very icy and sooo sparkly, really do love this colleciton!!! here's some piccies, hope you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Diava

X


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 25, 2011)

oooh that's hot. I haven't seen any of katy perry's range, I can't imagine what this colour would look like by itself but it looks lovely layered the way you've done it!


----------



## Diava (Jan 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooh that's hot. I haven't seen any of katy perry's range, I can't imagine what this colour would look like by itself but it looks lovely layered the way you've done it!



thanks hon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've got the whole collection swatched here &amp; here with the crackle top coat

Last Friday Night doesn't look too great on its own though as its very very sheer, and for some reason the glitter effect just isn't as impressive alone either:





but it works awesome as a layering top coat!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Teenage Dream is definitely my favourite from the collection!

Diava

X


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, look at that glitter.  Amazing. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Diava* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't overly impressed with OPI Katy Perry's Last Friday Night initially, its a very sheer polish, and near impossible to make opaque, after 4 coats its a bit of a gloopy mess and still lots of VNL, however as a layering polish it is absolutely awesome, I tried it over China Glaze Frostbite here, and I absolutely love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> very icy and sooo sparkly, really do love this colleciton!!! here's some piccies, hope you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
> 
> ...


----------



## Geek (Jan 25, 2011)

Very cool I tagged this thread with all the proper texts.


----------



## Diava (Jan 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cool I tagged this thread with all the proper texts.



ooops :S what did I do wrong, sorry bout that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the glitter but I'm not really impressed to be honest. It looks great layered over another color.

This are my nails today:


----------



## Diava (Jan 25, 2011)

pretty manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the different shades of pink on the konad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> looks very cute!!!


----------



## katana (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice nail art, very pretty and feminine.

I like that Katy Perry polish layered better, as well. It looks stunning over the blue!

Thanks for sharing ladies.


----------



## llehsal (Jan 25, 2011)

i love ALL of these!!!


----------



## lolaB (Jan 25, 2011)

Your nails are so cute, Morie!


----------



## moriesnailart (Jan 25, 2011)

@lolaB: Thank you!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I dont really like sparkly nail polish. I find it hard to get off the nails so I just dont even bother with it I do however like that color of blue.


----------



## Diava (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah glitters can be a nightmare to remove, so I guess if you don't love them, they're really not worth the trouble, I love them, although I must confess I always love them a lot less when I'm trying to remove them hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> anyway this is what China Glaze Frostbite looks like on its own, without the glitter top coat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> perhaps you'll like it more like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

